# Best Product



## JennyConnor (Jul 21, 2010)

What is the best horsey purchase or gift you have got - excluding your horse! 

I think mine could either be my 2 Stubben saddles and 2 Stubben bridles or my Weatherbeeta Tristar rug!!

Here is a pic of Disney modelling his rug in the snow


----------



## Wyrd (Jul 27, 2010)

I love my treeless saddles, and my pig oil! makes grooming my cobs big puffy mane so much easier and their legs don't get so muddy in winter.


----------



## Melx (Dec 23, 2009)

My best things have to be..... My "Naf Wound Cream" this stuff is birlliant!!!! Everytime Star cuts her self I put this on and she has not scarred once and it heals really quick! One application of it after cleaning the wound then I just leave it to do its job! :thumbup:
LOVE the Naf products, Also the Detangler is brilliant! Would recommend all their products :thumbup:


----------



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

Melx said:


> My best things have to be..... My "Naf Wound Cream" this stuff is birlliant!!!! Everytime Star cuts her self I put this on and she has not scarred once and it heals really quick! One application of it after cleaning the wound then I just leave it to do its job! :thumbup:
> LOVE the Naf products, Also the Detangler is brilliant! Would recommend all their products :thumbup:


yep agree with this and also my western saddle :thumbup:


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

Mine would have to be....

hmmmm, good question. 

Ill go with my prestige close contact jumping saddle. 

It seems to fit everything!
its been through the mill a kazillion and 1 times, 
its been bitten, dropped, on a horse thats rolled and it is still 100% alive an kicking. 
I have it checked every year and apparently its as good as new despite its few bumps


----------



## Kao (Oct 12, 2010)

My Stella Drytex treeless saddle.
Best thing I ever bought for myself


----------



## candle515 (Sep 7, 2010)

oooh so much competition!!

If I have to chose one would say Mark Todd Gisborne jodhpurs from Equestrian Outfitters as they are the only ones I've found that actually flatter my figure and make me look like I have an ass!


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

Iv had a re think and im also going to go with 'sudocreme'

It is a god send, solves everything wether it be mud fever/lumps/bumps/cuts etc....works for everything LOL


----------

